# [RISOLTO] compilazione openoffice 2.1.0

## Maialovic

allora........poco fa mentre la mia amatuccia gentoo mi compilava openoffice, se ne usccita con 

```
------------------------------

Making Module-Definitionfile : ../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uno_sal.def

just a dummy for UNIX

------------------------------

Making Module-Definitionfile : ../unxlngi6.pro/misc/sal_textenc.def

just a dummy for UNIX

cp -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/OOE680_m6/solenv/src/default_description.xml ../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uno_sal.xml

xml2cmp -func ../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uno_sal_description.cxx ../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uno_sal.xml

dmake:  Error code 139, while making '../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uno_sal_description.cxx'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/OOE680_m6/sal/util

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5384:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.1.0-r1.ebuild, line 326:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

ora siccome è la prima volta che il mio SO toppa (e per giunta di brutto),secondo voi perchè?

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 31 Mar 2007 17:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -Os"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -Os"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 arts audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dri dv dvdread flac fortran gdbm gpm i8x0 iconv innodb isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ midi mmx mmxext mod_php mp3 musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pascal pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts win32codecs wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

ditemi voiLast edited by Maialovic on Wed Apr 04, 2007 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maialovic

sembra essere un bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172860

----------

## misterwine

Consiglio:

```
emerge app-office/openoffice-bin
```

Risparmi tempo e problemi...   :Wink: 

----------

## armenesio

anche io stamattina ho avuto una brutta sorpresa mentra tentavo di fare 

l'update di openoffice  :Sad: 

```

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl 

checking the Perl version... checked (perl 5)

checking for required Perl modules... Can't locate Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12.                                                                        BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Compress/Zlib.pm line 12. 

Compilation failed in require at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Archive/Zip.pm line 24.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Archive/Zip.pm line 24.

Compilation failed in require at -e line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 1.

configure: error: Failed to find some modules

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile 

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5376:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.1.0-r1.ebuild, line 326:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!

----------

## crisandbea

come suggerito  da misterwine.

vi consiglio di utilizzare 

```
app-office/openoffice-bin
```

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Sun Apr 01, 2007 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maialovic

voglio dire 

```
* app-office/openoffice

     Sun Jan 21 04:02:16 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 4 hours, 10 minutes and 54 seconds.

```

per cosi poco conviene? preferisco un bel sistema heavy optimized per il mio pc quando ho sta tempistica

----------

## armenesio

Penso che accetterò i vostri consigli   :Smile: 

ma ho un dubbio : avendo installato la versione 2.0 con il sorgente 

posso comunque updatare alla versione 2.1 con il pacchetto binario direttamente ?

o devo unmergere prima il pacchetto non bin ?

scusate la domanda forse banale ma sono nuovo a Gentoo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *armenesio wrote:*   

> Penso che accetterò i vostri consigli  
> 
> ma ho un dubbio : avendo installato la versione 2.0 con il sorgente 
> 
> posso comunque updatare alla versione 2.1 con il pacchetto binario direttamente ?
> ...

 

unmergi prima il pacchetto non binario, e dopo emergi il binario.

ciao e benvenuto in Gentoo-Linux

----------

## djinnZ

altrimenti aspetta un paio di giorni. Il problema sembra individuato e di imminente risoluzione.

----------

## noppy

io ho compilato correttamente la 2.1.0 su amd64 ma senza la flag java attiva

----------

## armenesio

OK grazie a tutti !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

se hai risolto o comunque credi che la discussione che hai iniziato è conclusa devi aggiungere il tag risolto.  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Altrimenti te la vedrai con noi Ninja   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Maialovic

veramente la disco lho iniziata io e NON ho risolto.........e poi per quanto ne so java per openoffice Ã¨ molto importante,quindi preferirei installarlo con java abilitato

----------

## lavish

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> veramente la disco lho iniziata io e NON ho risolto.........e poi per quanto ne so java per openoffice Ã¨ molto importante,quindi preferirei installarlo con java abilitato

 

Infatti nel post di djinnZ c'era il se condizionale  :Wink: 

Il mio post era solo per fare la lamerata del ninja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

Non so se nel frattempo le cose sono cambiate ma a suo tempo compilai OpenOffice.org (tipo 8 ore). Dopo aver appurato che la differenza prestazionale rispetto al binario era così vicina allo 0 da essere non rilevabile con qualsiasi strumento di misura conosciuto dall'uomo decisi: "mai più compilazioni di OOo".

----------

## Kernel78

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> voglio dire 
> 
> ```
> * app-office/openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Scusa ma se speri di ottenere un sistema heavy optimized compilando openoffice sei un po' fuori strada, a dire il vero sei fuori strada se pensi di ottenere un sistema heavy optimized usando gentoo, dovresti specificare CFLAGS personalizzate per ogni singolo pacchetto.

Ma direi che qui si va troppo OT.

----------

## djinnZ

@armenesio

data la tua risposta pensavo che fossi stato tu ad aprire il thread. (capita)

@sparker

OOo compilato lo ho trovato più stabile e se vuoi l'integrazione a dbus etc. prestazioni non è che faccia differenza (anche se qualcosa la si potrebbe fare ottimizzando i jar etc.).

----------

## ThorOdino

A me funziona cosi:(da post internazionale)

1 - nano -w /usr/portage/dev-libs/STLport/STLport-5.1.0.ebuild

2 - Alla linea 59 Della funzione src_compile() Cancellare la linea

append-lfs-flags

3 - Alla linea 38 della funzione src_compile() aggiungere la linea

append-flags -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE

4 - Redigest

ebuild /usr/portage/dev-libs/STLport/STLport-5.1.0.ebuild digest

5 - Riemergere

emerge -av STLport

6 - Finalmente riemergere openoffice:

emerge -av openoffice

----------

## djinnZ

forse sarebbe meglio prima un cp /usr/portage/dev-libs/STLport/STLport-5.1.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-libs/STLport/STLport-5.1.0.ebuild

e lavorare su quello   :Wink: 

----------

## Maialovic

col nuovo ebuild risolto tutto

----------

## makaveli87

Non riesco a compilare openoffice...(e non capisco neanche l'errore...)

(openoffice-2.1.0-r1  ppc)

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/ppc/2005.1/ppc/G4, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 ppc)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 ppc 7400, altivec supported

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Apr 2007 07:20:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=7400 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=7400 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac alsa altivec berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dri dv eds emboss encode fbcon fortran gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg libcaca libwww live mad matroska midi motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdf perl png ppc pppd python readline reflection sdk session spell spl ssl tcpd tga theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r128"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

------------------------------

Making Module-Definitionfile : ../unxlngppc.pro/misc/uno_sal.def

just a dummy for UNIX

------------------------------

Making Module-Definitionfile : ../unxlngppc.pro/misc/sal_textenc.def

just a dummy for UNIX

cp -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/OOE680_m6/solenv/src/default_description.xml ../unxlngppc.pro/misc/uno_sal.xml

xml2cmp -func ../unxlngppc.pro/misc/uno_sal_description.cxx ../unxlngppc.pro/misc/uno_sal.xml

xml2cmp: symbol lookup error: xml2cmp: undefined symbol: _ZN8stlp_std13_Filebuf_base7_M_seekExi

dmake:  Error code 127, while making '../unxlngppc.pro/misc/uno_sal_description.cxx'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/OOE680_m6/sal/util

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5387:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.1.0-r1.ebuild, line 326:   Called die

```

Ho salvato tutto l'emerge....

Se vi serve (dubito..) o se volete altre info chiedete pure....

PS: OpenOffice è LA applicazione che serve sul computer... quindi... avrei problemi senza OO..

----------

## Kernel78

Forse ti sembrerà una domanda cretina ma non potresti risparmiarti questi problemi installando il binario ?

----------

## Maialovic

è lo stesso errore postato da me qualche tempo fa.....e risolto con uno degli ultimi sync............quindi vuol dire o che hai syncato l'ultima volta prima che aggiustassero l'ebuild e quindi ti si ripropone il mio errore o se hai syncato almeno 1 volta entro l'ultima settimana se i proprio sfigato alla ennesima potenza

----------

## triki

confermo stesso identico errore, risolto dopo il sync mi sembra di venerdì

----------

## makaveli87

Basta sincare anche se la versione è la stessa?

@ Kernel

E' la prima cosa a cui ho pensato... mi risparmiavo ore di compilazione...

Peccato che su ppc non esista openoffic-bin.... neanche mascherato.... proprio non c'è la keyword

----------

## Maialovic

ripeto........praticamente tutti avevano trovato queto problema...io compreso........ho aspettato qualke giorno e ho risinkato e ho notato ke l'ebuild di openoffice era kambiato.....e ho rimandato in compilazione e me lho ha installato senza problemi

----------

## makaveli87

Vabbè... ci provo ugualmente... sto sincando....

Intanto ho visto che il kernel 2.6.20 è diventato stabile.,... forse lo aggiorno (ho il 17 su ora...)

----------

## makaveli87

Allora.....

Questa volta per emergere OO vuole installarmi le STL (aggiornamento, magari il problema era quello....) ma:

```

Cube mamma # emerge -av openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2 [5.1.0] USE="-boost" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.3] USE="cairo cups%* dbus%* eds gstreamer%* gtk java* pam -binfilter -branding% -debug -firefox -gnome -kde -ldap -odk -seamonkey% -sound% -webdav% (-mono%) (-xml%)" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as_IN% -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -lt -lv% -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN% -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN% -te_IN% -tg% -th -ti_ER% -tn -tr -ts -ur_IN% -ve% -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2 to /

 * STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking STLport-5.1.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2/work

 * Applying STLport-5.1.2-wrong_russian_currency_name.patch ...           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2/work/STLport-5.1.2 ...

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2/work/STLport-5.1.2/build/lib'

powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-g++ -pthread -fexceptions -fident  -fPIC  -fuse-cxa-atexit -O2 -mcpu=7400 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -D_REENTRANT -D_STLP_REAL_LOCALE_IMPLEMENTED -D_GNU_SOURCE -I../../stlport  -c -o obj/gcc/so/dll_main.o ../../src/dll_main.cpp

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h:91: error: '__std_alias::llabs' has not been declared

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h:92: error: '__std_alias::lldiv_t' has not been declared

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h:93: error: '__std_alias::lldiv' has not been declared

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h: In function 'long long int abs(long long int)':

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h:144: error: 'llabs' is not a member of '__std_alias'

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h: In function 'lldiv_t div(long long int, long long int)':

../../stlport/stl/_cstdlib.h:145: error: 'lldiv' is not a member of '__std_alias'

make: *** [obj/gcc/so/dll_main.o] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2/work/STLport-5.1.2/build/lib'

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3540:   Called src_compile

  STLport-5.1.2.ebuild, line 79:   Called die

!!! Compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]fatto il merge dei due thread come segnalato da @maialovic[/mod]

grazie @maialovic

----------

## Scen

@makaveli87: segnala il problema su Bugzilla, c'è già un problema simile (l'errore è diverso, ma cacciaci dentro anche il tuo)

----------

## djinnZ

mi ha fregato, a me da errore sul java.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## makaveli87

ok fatto... ho segnalato

EDIT: ora hanno risposto.... riemergere gcc.... l'ho appena aggiornato....mah... nel week-end lo farò

----------

## makaveli87

Ho finito di compilare openoffice.....

Problema (provo a chiedere qui...altrimenti apro una nuova discussione) con OOBase (non ho provato gli altri applicativi.,..ora mi serve il DB)

Quando provo a selezionare la scheda TABELLE oppure una qualsiasi opzione di creazione di qualcosa crasha al desktop.

Il log sul terminale:

```

Unhandled exception

Type=Segmentation error vmState=0x00000000

J9Generic_Signal_Number=00000004 Signal_Number=0000000b Error_Value=00000000 Signal_Code=00000001

Handler1=0814DB80 Handler2=080AF9E0

R0=00000000 R1=7F98A7C0 R2=30032BD0 R3=00000000

R4=10B37A88 R5=00000021 R6=10B37A88 R7=08144518

R8=10B37A88 R9=10743E00 R10=00100000 R11=1079226C

R12=22844844 R13=10743E00 R14=10792258 R15=083CB240

R16=00000003 R17=00000000 R18=081ABA50 R19=104E6DD0

R20=107EDD68 R21=1079226C R22=106982F1 R23=106982F0

R24=7F98B07C R25=7F98B228 R26=10743E00 R27=080DD050

R28=00000000 R29=081AAF00 R30=0832BD68 R31=001C0000

NIP=08144588 MSR=0200D032 ORIG_GPR3=0000002E CTR=0787C288

LINK=081AAF00 XER=20000000 CCR=28844888 MQ=00000000

TRAP=00000300 DAR=00000018 dsisr=40000000 RESULT=00000000

Module=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.3/jre/bin/libj9vm23.so

Module_base_address=08115000

Target=2_30_20060915_08260_bHdSMR (Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4)

CPU=ppc (1 logical CPUs) (0x177af000 RAM)

JVMDUMP006I Processing Dump Event "gpf", detail "" - Please Wait.

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting System Dump using '/usr/lib/openoffice/program/core.20070417.203355.7434.dmp'

JVMDUMP010I System Dump written to /tmp/core.20070417.203355.7434.dmp

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Snap Dump using '/usr/lib/openoffice/program/Snap0001.20070417.203355.7434.trc'

JVMDUMP010I Snap Dump written to /tmp/Snap0001.20070417.203355.7434.trc

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Java Dump using '/tmp/javacore.20070417.203355.7434.txt'

JVMDUMP010I Java Dump written to /tmp/javacore.20070417.203355.7434.txt

JVMDUMP013I Processed Dump Event "gpf", detail "".

```

Qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema??

EDIT: apro una nuova discussione siccome in effetti è OffTopic

----------

